# Gamers in BC, Canada needed



## sfgiants (May 4, 2002)

Hello all. I am looking for a player or two for either some Call of Cthulhu d20, SW d20, or d+d 3e. I am an experienced gm and we are all over 20 years old. We play in the Abbotsford, Mission, Eastern Fraser Valley type area (Langley is about as far as we could go). Drop me a line at sfgiants66@hotmail.com if interested.


----------

